# Sandforce SSD + RAID 0 640Gb HDs



## $immond$ (Aug 11, 2010)

Despite the problems I had with the SB850 and with my chipset running 2 SSD's in RAID 0, I went ahead and sold my 2 Kingston 64 Gb SSD's and broke even. I just ordered a 120 Gb G.SKILL Phoenix Pro Series FM-25S2S for my boot drive.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...&cm_re=Phoenix_G-Skill-_-20-231-378-_-Product

Now I plan to run my remaining 2 640Gb WD Blacks (Sata 6Gbps) along side my 120 Gb Sandforce SSD. 
My question is; am I going to lose TRIM support and does anyone know if there are some solid RAID/AHCI drivers available for download for the 890GX/SB850 chipset?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 11, 2010)

As far as I know, only the Intel ICH10R supports TRIM through raid, then again haven't touched anything AMD related in a couple years.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

I run the same setup. Give me a few minutes and I'll get all the info you need. You'll have trim on your ssd.


----------



## trickson (Aug 11, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> As far as I know, only the Intel ICH10R supports TRIM through raid, then again haven't touched anything AMD related in a couple years.



Yes it is this is also why I bought the Intel SSD drives , You know just to make good and sure . Intel FTW !! 

I don't know but for some reason my BS detector is just going off ..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Man if you had so much trouble with it the last time what makes you think this will fix it ?


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

trickson said:


> Yes it is this is also why I bought the Intel SSD drives , You know just to make good and sure . Intel FTW !!
> 
> I don't know but for some reason my BS detector is just going off ..
> 
> ...



Please at least try to make your posts useful to others. That is not, it's pretty rude actually. We know SSD's don't work in raid, but you can have raid drives and a SSD.

Simmonds, here's a link: http://www.overclock.net/10107526-post2924.html


When you get to #5, you install the raid drivers through the device manager.

If you need any help while doing it, just post here or shoot me a PM.


----------



## trickson (Aug 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> Please at least try to make your posts useful to others. That is not, it's pretty rude actually. We know SSD's don't work in raid, but you can have raid drives and a SSD.
> 
> Simmonds, here's a link: http://www.overclock.net/10107526-post2924.html
> 
> ...



He has another thread going talking about how his RAID0 setup keeps failing on his current AMD platform . With what was said in that thread it would behoove one to NOT try it again and not only that BUT the OP is spellbinding even more on some thing that may or may not even work . I am just say'n bro . I wouldn't be so fired up about spending close to 350 bucks if I thought that it might not work . But hey who am I ?


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

trickson said:


> He has another thread going talking about how his RAID0 setup keeps failing on his current AMD platform . With what was said in that thread it would behoove one to NOT try it again and not only that BUT the OP is spellbinding even more on some thing that may or may not even work . I am just say'n bro . I wouldn't be so fired up about spending close to 350 bucks if I thought that it might not work . But hey who am I ?



You're an Intel user!  I'm trying to help him with these AMD quirks. Like I said, I'm using a SSD and two other drives in RAID 0 on a SB850 chipset just fine. 275 read 285 write with the SSD. The one thing that doesn't work right now are two SSD's in RAID, but I'm not convinced I couldn't get that to work either.


----------



## trickson (Aug 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> Like I said, I'm using a SSD and two other drives in RAID 0 on a SB850 chipset just fine. 275 read 285 write with the SSD. The one thing that doesn't work right now are two SSD's in RAID, but I'm not convinced I couldn't get that to work either.



Yes I agree but From the looks of this thread and the other one he wants to have RAID 0 with sata III not sata II , Now unless this guy can write some code like you can the problem is still going to persist , I would hate to see more FU AMD and AMD su*9's is all . I think it would be better to avoid the up coming problems of having it happen once again and spend over 300 bucks when he could just spend that and get a good mobo / CPU from Intel like he said . That is all I am saying .


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> Now I plan to run my remaining 2 640Gb WD Blacks (Sata 6Gbps) along side my 120 Gb Sandforce SSD.



That's what he wants to do. There is no problem in doing it, so I don't know what you're on about?  This thread has nothing to do with Intel or switching to Intel. He has his SSD on order along with two drives for RAID. Leave it at that.


----------



## trickson (Aug 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> That's what he wants to do. There is no problem in doing it, so I don't know what you're on about?



Yeah there is no problem at all with that . I was thinking for some odd reason he wanted to to raid SSD drives . OK my bad sorry all .


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 12, 2010)

If you read the the thread title you would understand I am running only the HD's in RAID 0 and the SSD NOT in RAID (just as it is a stand alone disk) until AMD can fix its AHCI/RAID for its current chipset. 

Any Sandforce disk is going to be a decent upgrade and yield much better writes than 2 Kingston drives in RAID 0, hence why I only bought 1 SSD, I do want to run my SSD's in RAID 0 (eventually) but if AMD is unable to fix there problem I am switching back to Intel on their next gen of Xeon's. I will give them a few months to figure things out. I am lucky I have allot of friends that like trading swapping and upgrading as much as I do. I might be able to sell my parts if worse comes to worse. 

Btw Trickson I never said AMD sucks, I said Fuck AMD until they fix there problem.

*Erocker am I going to lose TRIM?* Will I need to run Diskkeeper 11 and an SSD wiper?


----------



## trickson (Aug 12, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> If you read the the thread title you would understand I am running only the HD's in RAID 0 and the SSD NOT in RAID (just as it is a stand alone disk) until AMD can fix its AHCI/RAID for its current chipset.
> 
> Any Sandforce disk is going to be a decent upgrade and yield much better writes than 2 Kingston drives in RAID 0, hence why I only bought 1 SSD, I do want to run my SSD's in RAID 0 (eventually) but if AMD is unable to fix there problem I am switching back to Intel on their next gen of Xeon's. I will give them a few months to figure things out.
> 
> ...



You will not loos TRIM as long as you do not have the SSD in raid 0 . I am running my SSD as the main and my RAID 0 ( 2 WD 500GB HHD ) as the storage drive . I have TRIM and it all works great .


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 12, 2010)

I was thinking of buying a Diskkeeper but I hate paying for programs that are supposed to optimize your system. Reminds me when I bought System Mechanic 6 a long time go.

Complete junkware.... and a waste of $45. CCleaner and XP's built in defrag were just as good without hogging all my resources at the time.


----------



## trickson (Aug 12, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> I was thinking of buying a Diskkeeper but I hate paying for programs that are supposed to optimize your system. Reminds me when I bought System Mechanic 6 a long time go.
> 
> Complete junkware.... and a waste of $45. CCleaner and XP's built in defrag were just as good without hogging all my resources at the time.



I wouldn't be doing the diskeeper thing . You do not need to do any thing like defrag the SSD drives and windows HAS diskeeper in a lite for for defraging your HDD's .


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2010)

No you will not lose TRIM. No need to defrag either. Check out this guide, very useful: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?47212-Vista-32-64-SSD-Windows-Registry-tweaks


----------



## trickson (Aug 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> No you will not lose TRIM. No need to defrag either. Check out this guide, very useful: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?47212-Vista-32-64-SSD-Windows-Registry-tweaks



Hey I just said that


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA28zXo5e6I&NR=1

PRE-SSD data recovery.


----------

